# NSW State Comp 2015



## beer slayer

Does anybody know the dates for the NSW state comp this year?
Cant seem to find the dates anywhere.

Cheers


----------



## barls

hasn't been announced yet. rumour is that hub is running it but as of yet nothing has been said.


----------



## beer slayer

Thanks Barls,

Come on HUB lets have dates if your committing.


----------



## Bribie G

First day of winter, time is a tickin'


----------



## Dazzbrew

As mentioned in another thread I am not on the HUB committee but I do have some more details. Yes, HUB are running it this year.

Judging will be held at Hunter Beer Co on 8th & 9th August. Drop off points and cut off dates are TBC.

Dazz.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

8th / 9th August .. almost certainly rules me out of a road trip north - football commitments still there. Though time I put a couple of entries into the competition. Good one HUB boys.


----------



## warra48

I'll be there on the day and, yes, HUB are indeed running the competition this year.

Our next club meeting is on Friday 19 June, and more will be revealed after that.


----------



## MastersBrewery

When drop off locations are confirmed can some one post. Oh and categories being judged.


----------



## warra48

MastersBrewery said:


> When drop off locations are confirmed can some one post. Oh and categories being judged.


I'll make sure the details are posted.


----------



## Weizguy

warra48 said:


> I'll make sure the details are posted.


Thanks Warra. Missed this.


----------



## Dan Pratt

this makes things a bit confusing???

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86801-castle-hill-competition-2015/


----------



## Dazzbrew

Why are you confused Pratty1?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Stuster has advertised for the castle hill state brewing comp at the end of August and this thread says its start of August at HUB??


----------



## Dazzbrew

Youre half right mate, Castle Hill are having a comp but not the state titles, have another look.


----------



## Bribie G

I think the final washup last year was: HUB not able to host the State Comp so let's make the Castle Hill Comp the State Comp as well.

This year the comps have "forked" with the State Comp to be held in the Hunter, as the entry comp for the National Competition.

So two major competitions .. the more the merrier :super:

I would assume that Castle Hill would be open to residents of other States, but not (obviously) the State Comp held in the Hunter.

edit: that should read residents of other States welcome at Castle Hill but residents of other States not eligible for State Comp.


----------



## mkstalen

Is there a flyer or an entry form or anything else yet?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ahh right. 

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Stuster

What Bribie said.


----------



## Dazzbrew

No worries.
Sadly no fliers yet but as Warra said above our meeting is this Friday and I hope that all the remaining details will be made clear then.


----------



## warra48

Some more details. No fliers yet, but I'll try to post those as soon as they are available. Drop off points will also be advised later.

The NSW State Competition, organised by Hunter United Brewers (HUB), will be held at Potters Brewery, in their function room over the weekend of 8 & 9 August 2015.
Proceedings will get underway from about 9:00 am on the day.

Entries will require 2 bottles each, from 330ml up, either in glass or PET.

First 3 placings will qualify for an entry into the Nationals Competition.

Potters Brewery Link: http://www.pottershbr.com.au/#!BREWERY

Links to HUB are posted in the club section of this forum.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Two bottles per entry even if they're 750ml?


----------



## warra48

I guess that's up to you. 

If you happen to win a class, then your flat beer will be re-served from the same bottle at the end of the day for best in show assessment.

I'd wait for the paperwork to figure the fine details.

I'm only reporting what was discussed at last night's HUB meeting.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Two bottles per entry even if they're 750ml?



2 bottles covers a lot of things, like BOS, a dropped/broken bottle, a flat or over carbed beer and most importantly, beers for the boys after the judging! :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy

warra48 said:


> I guess that's up to you.
> 
> If you happen to win a class, then your flat beer will be re-served from the same bottle at the end of the day for best in show assessment.
> 
> I'd wait for the paperwork to figure the fine details.
> 
> I'm only reporting what was discussed at last night's HUB meeting.


We at HUB like to conduct a separate Best of Show round at the end of the comp, with all the top scorers from each class.
This removes any judge score bias/inequity between classes/tables.
I'm sure that I'd be happy to reach the BOS round and have a second, unopened, pristine bottle to complete with the other BOS contenders on ALL its merits.

BTW, we are looking for both judges and stewards to help out at State Comp. Furthermore, if you are interested in judging both days and staying overnight, the club is organising some subsidised accommodation packages at Potters.
We will organise food for both lunches as well (as usual with beer competitions that I have attended).

Please record your interest with [email protected]

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mosto

Happy enough for the 2 bottle thing. Best case scenario, I have a fresh unopened bottle for BOS judging. Worst case scenario, I've donated a bottle of beer to the volunteers as a thank you for giving up their time.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

The only downside with the two bottles thing is if you've got a few entries, currently I'm looking at over 25 entries assuming all styles are judged, which is an arseload of bottles!

But rules are rules and I'll play by them happily  Unfortunately working that weekend so I can't steward or anything


----------



## mckenry

GrantSpatchcock said:


> The only downside with the two bottles thing is if you've got a few entries, currently I'm looking at *over 25 entries* assuming all styles are judged, which is an arseload of bottles!
> 
> But rules are rules and I'll play by them happily  Unfortunately working that weekend so I can't steward or anything


 = over $125 entry as well.


----------



## barls

have drop points been talked about?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

GrantSpatchcock said:


> The only downside with the two bottles thing is if you've got a few entries, currently I'm looking at over 25 entries assuming all styles are judged, which is an arseload of bottles!
> 
> But rules are rules and I'll play by them happily  Unfortunately working that weekend so I can't steward or anything


I agree with Les and Mosto in that if I made the BOS judging I'd be thrilled regardless. I'm also more than happy for any second bottles to go to stewards/judges and other volunteers.

My initial question regarding the two bottle requirement was more to do with getting my entries in. I imagine there'll be no drop-off points near me (Queanbeyan), so I'll have to mail entries and that'll end up being pretty expensive if I enter a few categories.


----------



## manticle

Les the Weizguy said:


> We at HUB like to conduct a separate Best of Show round at the end of the comp, with all the top scorers from each class.
> This removes any judge score bias/inequity between classes/tables.
> I'm sure that I'd be happy to reach the BOS round and have a second, unopened, pristine bottle to complete with the other BOS contenders on ALL its merits.


Not involved obviously but if you can wing it, I think that is a much better way of doing it.


----------



## Yob

Les the Weizguy said:


> BTW, we are looking for both judges and stewards to help out at State Comp. Furthermore, if you are interested in judging both days and staying overnight, the club is organising some subsidised accommodation packages at Potters.
> We will organise food for both lunches as well (as usual with beer competitions that I have attended).
> 
> Please record your interest with [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Next year I expect an invite


----------



## Moad

Hi Guys,

Will put my hand up to steward on the Saturday. 

Cheers,

Nick.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

mckenry said:


> = over $125 entry as well.


Hah, I just did a count. Given what I've currently got fermenting and already have bottled, assuming two entries per category and meads and ciders are judged, I'd have 32 entries. That's $160 odd in fees assuming $5 an entry. Not to mention I've got to get the bottles to the Hunter, which could be very, very costly.

Here's hoping single bottle entries are accepted!! But either way, it's the states, its once a year, and I'll get them up there.


----------



## Weizguy

Yob said:


> Next year I expect an invite


Jesse, please consider yourself invited this year. Please contact the HUB secretary at the email address above and we'll be happy to look after you.
Will be great to see you, in any case.



GrantSpatchcock said:


> Hah, I just did a count. Given what I've currently got fermenting and already have bottled, assuming two entries per category and meads and ciders are judged, I'd have 32 entries. That's $160 odd in fees assuming $5 an entry. Not to mention I've got to get the bottles to the Hunter, which could be very, very costly.
> 
> Here's hoping single bottle entries are accepted!! But either way, it's the states, its once a year, and I'll get them up there.


Single bottle entries will absolutely be accepted. The Second bottle is, as has been mentioned, both a backup bottle in case the first bottle opened has carbonation or contamination issues (and naturally we'd like to taste the best version of the beer supplied) and also as the second entry for the BOS round (again, so we can judge the best sample of the beer provided).
If you only seek feedback and don't care too much for BOS, and you're sure none of your bottles is sub-par compared to the rest, one beer is ALL you'll need.



Kumamoto_Ken said:


> I agree with Les and Mosto in that if I made the BOS judging I'd be thrilled regardless. I'm also more than happy for any second bottles to go to stewards/judges and other volunteers.
> 
> My initial question regarding the two bottle requirement was more to do with getting my entries in. I imagine there'll be no drop-off points near me (Queanbeyan), so I'll have to mail entries and that'll end up being pretty expensive if I enter a few categories.


Ken, and Grant, and other potential entrants: We will be organising a number of drop-off points, and may be prepared to pay for collection and transport from those points. Details are in the works, and will be posted shortly, as well as cut-off dates.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Brewman_

Les,

Put me down for a day, (maybe 2), of what ever you need. Steward / judging, what ever. Hell, I'll even tally scoresheets.

Cheers Steve


----------



## moodgett

As I only live 15-20 odd minutes away. Can I drop my entries off direct?


----------



## warra48

I will hopefully be able to help out on day 1, but will confirm later.
Day 2 is otherwise spoken for already.


----------



## Tony

Mmmmmm
MIght have to siphen a couple bottles of something that been fermenting in my garage and see if it carbs up in time


----------



## Colbatt

Sorry HUB but this is getting ridiculouus. Still no info and it's only 6 weeks to your comp. If you want to be the State Comp and the only pathway to the Nationals you have a responsiblity to be far more pro-active.
Castle Hill & ESB have had their info out for ages - where is yours??


----------



## Tony

Lets not forget that these comps are organized and run by volunteers who most likely have jobs and families and other commitments that come first.
It's not run by a business or association where people are paid to get things ready to judge your beers. 

Get your beers ready to send and when the info comes out, send them in.
Everyone else in NSW is in the same boat.


----------



## Barry

Please could the person who sent an email to The Brew Shop re sponsorship please check your voice mails. Dave ranged the number given but he has received no reply. Thanks.


----------



## Weizguy

moodgett said:


> As I only live 15-20 odd minutes away. Can I drop my entries off direct?


Best to email [email protected] to enquire.


----------



## Weizguy

Barry said:


> Please could the person who sent an email to The Brew Shop re sponsorship please check your voice mails. Dave ranged the number given but he has received no reply. Thanks.


Barry, I have forwarded a screenshot to the club executive for action.

Hopefully one of them was the individual seeking contact.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Codehopper

Any update on what the categories are, what version of BJCP is used and location/schedule of dropoff points in Sydney?


----------



## Kono

True Tony, everyone is in the same boat but for people who like to be organised and plan it doesn't leave much room.

When it was known they were organising, a quick website and an announcement through the usual brew related media websites would have been awesome, even if tentative details were included.

But for all we know they only found out the day before it was posted here as well. 

All I know is, its a bit late for some of my planned beers this year, but I have just moved house. I'll still smash out an entry or two in time, and may have something to CPBF to get another entry in the door.

Good brewers improvise!


----------



## Kono

Also, someone from HUB may want to try and get the AABC website updated from 23rd of august at the castle hill show to 8th/9th august!


----------



## barls

Codehopper said:


> Any update on what the categories are, what version of BJCP is used and location/schedule of dropoff points in Sydney?


they will be using the aabc version
http://www.aabc.org.au
its on here. its slightly different to the bjcp version.


----------



## Dan Pratt

barls said:


> they will be using the aabc version
> http://www.aabc.org.au
> its on here. its slightly different to the bjcp version.


http://www.aabc.org.au

the link/website shows the castle hill show as the state comp?


----------



## barls

it needs to be changed as newcastle is running the states not castle hill


----------



## Weizguy

barls said:


> it needs to be changed as newcastle is running the states not castle hill


Thanks for the info. I'll contact them, and hopefully expedite the update.

Not sure where they got that from or who added it.


----------



## mckenry

Can we get the drop off points and cut off dates for Sydney entrants soon please?


----------



## MCHammo

mckenry said:


> Can we get the drop off points and cut off dates for Sydney entrants soon please?


Hopefully some time this month. </sarcasm>


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi,

A few of the beers that Im entering are being bottled from the keg system with counter pressure and these will be stored cold.

Is it possible to drop them off either 1-2days before the comp so they go straight into the fridge? As I understand that drop off points will not keep them cold.

Dan


----------



## Barry

Just to reduce stress, unofficially I can tell you the different The Brew Shop(s) have agreed to be drop off points as well as some other homebrew shops. So get bottling and get those entries ready.


----------



## Korev

Barry said:


> Just to reduce stress, unofficially I can tell you the different The Brew Shop(s) have agreed to be drop off points as well as some other homebrew shops. So get bottling and get those entries ready.


and a date?


----------



## Barry

That I don't know, hopefully it will announced soon


----------



## motch02

I check this thread hourly in anticiaptionnnnnn!! even just to read a flyer.. Maybe I'm just excited!


----------



## beer slayer

Am I correct to assume that we are just over 3 weeks away from the state comp and still can't see anything official or a flyer for drop points for the state comp!!!!
And what dates they need to be dropped off by !!!


----------



## mckenry

beer slayer said:


> Am I correct to assume that we are just over 3 weeks away from the state comp and still can't see anything official or a flyer for drop points for the state comp!!!!
> And what dates they need to be dropped off by !!!


You are correct. But the way I see it, I have what I'm entering and fortunately for me, the ESB shops (unofficially drop off points) are close enough.
Pity the guys living in whoop whoop.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

beer slayer said:


> Am I correct to assume that we are just over 3 weeks away from the state comp and still can't see anything official or a flyer for drop points for the state comp!!!!
> And what dates they need to be dropped off by !!!


Or what styles are being judged (meads and ciders?), how many entries per style/category, etc

Its a shame, because I've spent a year on some of my brews aging and perfecting, and at this point, who knows if its even going ahead?


----------



## yum beer

There was a reason these guys weren't getting the states......


How much for a ticket in the chook raffle?.....what, there isn't one.


----------



## Dan K

Yep this is a joke! Seems they're not to bothered about it either...


----------



## moodgett

While I'm still waiting on details of drop off dates myself. Probably aim for the weekend prior to have your beer delivered, if the other comps are anything to go by. I understand it's frustrating but I'm sure theres a reason for it


----------



## Barry

Just a practical note, what is the need for judges and stewards, plus possible accommodation? I am looking forward to being a part of the comp but I will need to make arrangements in the near future.


----------



## boonchu

Well I know meads and ciders will be included as I have volunteered to judge and been asked to sponser the mead category. 
I asked about accommodation deals and have had no reply


----------



## barls

once again this is the styles that they should be judging by
Categories and Styles list for AABC 2015


----------



## Barry

It is now essential to post details about the comp. I, and others, need to know so we can book accommodation if we are going to be part of the judging. Entrants need the forms, etc. 21 days to the comp, and I assume, 14 days to have the entries at drop off points which need to be verified.
I know the work that goes into these comps (the ESB Comp has 86 entries being judged tomorrow) but everyone needs certainty.
If I can help let me know.


----------



## warra48

I'm not involved in organising the comp, but HUB have their monthly club meeting tonight.
I'll see what I can do to get some news out there, and will post on here what I can.


----------



## beer slayer

Where the people involved!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkstalen

<rant>

This is getting to be pretty disappointing.

You go to the AABC web page, and for the NSW comp it points to this thread.

Every other state has a web page up with full information about competition details, entry forms, costs, sponsors, categories, prizes etc. And they're all being conducted AFTER the NSW competition.

We're now 3 weeks out from the competition. There's been no official flyer, entry form, or any sort of correspondence to the general public about this competition.

It makes NSW look extremely unprofessional.

This isn't the Hunter Local Homebrewers Competition. It's the damn State comp, it should be advertised far and wide within the NSW homebrewing community, and there's been virtually nothing come out of HUB about it, only the few posts from Dez, warra, Dazz and Barry who are HUB members and attend their meetings.

I understand that this is being run by volunteers who have regular jobs, but if you're not willing to put in the effort required to run a State competition then don't offer to host it.

</rant>


----------



## Bribie G

I'm giving it a miss till next year


----------



## Codehopper

This may sound like mutiny, but would it be possible to appoint Castle Hill Show competition as NSW state comp, too? I'd guess many people were going to submit their beers to both of those, anyway.

My only problem with that one is just that categories in Castle Hill Show comp seem to be too broad (case in point: Belgian beers).


----------



## Bribie G

Castle Hill did a whizz bang job last year.


----------



## barls

stienberg said:


> <rant>
> 
> This is getting to be pretty disappointing.
> 
> You go to the AABC web page, and for the NSW comp it points to this thread.
> 
> Every other state has a web page up with full information about competition details, entry forms, costs, sponsors, categories, prizes etc. And they're all being conducted AFTER the NSW competition.
> 
> We're now 3 weeks out from the competition. There's been no official flyer, entry form, or any sort of correspondence to the general public about this competition.
> 
> It makes NSW look extremely unprofessional.
> 
> This isn't the Hunter Local Homebrewers Competition. It's the damn State comp, it should be advertised far and wide within the NSW homebrewing community, and there's been virtually nothing come out of HUB about it, only the few posts from Dez, warra, Dazz and Barry who are HUB members and attend their meetings.
> 
> I understand that this is being run by volunteers who have regular jobs, but if you're not willing to put in the effort required to run a State competition then don't offer to host it.
> 
> </rant>


barry is from esb not hub.
as for appointing castle hill to do it you would need to talk to the nsw aaba delegates.


----------



## mkstalen

barls said:


> barry is from esb not hub.


Semantics - At least he has some inside knowledge of what's happening...


----------



## moodgett

So this can pretty much impact on whether nsw will make even a real appearance at the nationals?


----------



## barls

stienberg said:


> Semantics - At least he has some inside knowledge of what's happening...


yes 2 hours difference in location.
barry is running the esb comp this weekend. he is asking so he can go and judge.
he might have some knowledge from esb but thats him the rest of us are all in the dark. 
personally I'm just entering castle hill after previous incidents with hub and the state comp but thats my prerogative


----------



## Barry

Yes I am a member of ESB. I know that The Brew Shop was asked to be drop off points and they agreed. They are also providing some sponsorship for the NSW comp.
Apart from that "I know nuuffink!"


----------



## Dan Pratt

barls said:


> personally I'm just entering castle hill after *previous incidents with hub and the state comp *but thats my prerogative


Barls,

Can you elaborate?

Dan


----------



## boonchu

There are no rooms left at potters and according to Charlie from HUB no rooms have been booked for judges / stewards


----------



## moodgett

boonchu said:


> There are no rooms left at potters and according to Charlie from HUB no rooms have been booked for judges / stewards


 looks positive...


----------



## Weizguy

> You go to the AABC web page, and for the NSW comp it points to this thread.


I contacted AABC to have this thread nominated, as I expected HUB (of which I am a member) to have some details posted here by now.
I will be attending the HUB meeting tonight, and have already impressed upon the club Executive the importance of having details available by now, and will work with them to get documentation available ASAP.

Category prizes are being finalised at present and will be published as soon as possible. The classes/categories will remain unchanged.

I can feel the sense of disappointment and frustration here, and empathise strongly.

Is there value in complaining about it, and is there a more suitable outlet? Probably...

I will keep this incident in mind for future comp EOIs, but that still does not negate the fact that HUB and Castle Hill seem to be the only comps with any interest in running as State AABC qualifiers in the last few years.

Anyway, please direct any further queries to me at lesdotweveratgeemaildotcom, substituting a full stop for dot and letter G for gee. (*Preparing flame suit now).

As for spurious negative comments and uninformed disrespect for HUB, please keep it to yourself.
Maybe one should practice the philosophy of RDWHAHB.

Thanks to all supporters (Barry, I'm looking at you), and please see post #24 in this thread (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86630-nsw-state-comp-2015/?p=1295072) for expressing interest in the judging/stewarding for the comp. 

Entry form available here now. http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/index.php?/topic/8319-entry-information/


----------



## mosto

There was some info posted on the HUB website about 20 min ago. No affiliation with HUB, just happened to have a look there.

http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/index.php?/topic/8319-entry-information/


----------



## Mikedub

[SIZE=12pt]Crickey, I had better get moving and brew my Russian Imperial Stout this weekend, maybe I'll whip up a Barley wine and Flanders Red too [/SIZE]


----------



## barls

Mikedub said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Crickey, I had better get moving and brew my Russian Imperial Stout this weekend, maybe I'll whip up a Barley wine and Flanders Red too [/SIZE]


don't forget the baltic porter


----------



## Barry

Potters is booked out so at this stage that counts me out for judging.


----------



## mkstalen

That was quickly put up, I was only looking at HUB page just before I had lunch.

Good to see the PDF is now up.

What disappointing is that looking at the pdf file details it's been ready since 26/Jun


----------



## Dan K

Is the closing date Friday the 31st of July or Saturday the 1st of August?

The flyer says Friday the 1st of August and that day and date don't match up at all.


----------



## Dan K

Given the late notice I think giving people up until Saturday the 1st would be greatly appreciated by all... Just a suggestion though and completely up to you guys. 

Cheers


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Les,

Thanks for your work in quite clearly doing everything you can to get the information out.

Entry forms, dates, pretty much full info. There's been obvious issues with timings, but as you and others have reiterated, have brews ready. That's what I've done and I'm all apples now.

Cheers mate!



Les the Weizguy said:


> Entry form available here now. http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/index.php?/topic/8319-entry-information/


----------



## Weizguy

Barry, I have mentioned the accom issue, and hopefully we'll be able to provide other solutions after the meeting this evening.

Les


----------



## Weizguy

> looks positive...


Hold that thought, there may be a breakthrough. Will advise later with more details.


----------



## boonchu

I am keen to know about accommodation too


----------



## Mikedub

barls said:


> don't forget the baltic porter


I cant, I've run out of Baltics


----------



## MCHammo

Just so you guys know, ESB has been listed as a drop off point at the Lorraine St address, but we moved out of there last year. Any entries being dropped off in the area should instead be brought to The Brew Shop in Peakhurst. We're probably accepting entries at Kirrawee store too, but I'll have to double check on that.


----------



## mckenry

MCHammo said:


> Just so you guys know, ESB has been listed as a drop off point at the Lorraine St address, but we moved out of there last year. Any entries being dropped off in the area should instead be brought to The Brew Shop in Peakhurst. We're probably accepting entries at Kirrawee store too, but I'll have to double check on that.


And the Scrambletown store? Also, OT, did u get my message? I tried to send it via the iPhone.


----------



## MCHammo

Scrampletown is already listed on the flier as a drop off point, although, with incorrect spelling.

And I did get your message.


----------



## labrooy

boonchu said:


> There are no rooms left at potters and according to Charlie from HUB no rooms have been booked for judges / stewards


I just spoke to Potters. They have 10 rooms reserved on behalf of HUB for the Saturday night. I expect the judges and stewards from out of area will receive priority allocation of these rooms.


----------



## boonchu

Hooray. The person I spoke to there had no idea. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Barry

Just to be sure, the judging is Saturday and Sunday. I should be able to book a room there for Sunday night which is good. I think some people thought the judging was Friday and Saturday.


----------



## labrooy

Judging Sat / Sun


----------



## The Scientist

I sent an expression of interest to HUBs two months ago about judging in the State Comp but haven't heard back. Anyone able to look in to this for me? I'm really keen to judge again this year and am available both days. Would be good to catch up with you all again too


----------



## void

Last year the rules were a limit of 2 entries per category, *max 1 entry per style*.

This year the rules simply state:



> Each Brewer may enter a maximum of 2 entries per Class e.g. 2 x Pale Ales, 2 x Pale Lager etc.


Does this mean we can enter 2 beers per style? - e.g. 2 x Australian Pale Ale?


----------



## labrooy

The Scientist said:


> I sent an expression of interest to HUBs two months ago about judging in the State Comp but haven't heard back. Anyone able to look in to this for me? I'm really keen to judge again this year and am available both days. Would be good to catch up with you all again too


I will try to follow up for you. Judges are always welcome.


----------



## motch02

Any confirmation on the Kirrawee brew shop accepting entries?


----------



## Dan K

Any updates on clarifying and correcting the closing date. I'm not trying to be a smart arse but the day and date of Friday the 1st of August simply doesn't exist. 

Given the 1st (which it says on your flyer) is actually a Saturday that's a significant difference logistically for people. 

I wouldn't be asking this question if there was a correct day and date on the flyer.

Is it Friday the 31st of July?

Or Saturday the 1st of August?


----------



## asis

Saturday 1st August is the cut off


----------



## Dan K

asis said:


> Saturday 1st August is the cut off


Thanks asis. Much appreciated!


----------



## Barry

I have been involved in collecting comp entries quite a few times. I don't know the exact arrangements this time but someone(s) from the Hunter will be collecting them. I had the impression it was going to be the Saturday 1st August. Most of the shops are shut on Sunday. So I will be getting my entries in before the Saturday to be sure. If you plan to drop them on Saturday then do it early to be safe. It is nearly impossible to be at multiple location and collect entries right at closing time for each shop.


----------



## Josh

barls said:


> don't forget the baltic porter


I've only got 3 bottles left!


----------



## Josh

Looks like everything is falling into place. I'll ask the missus if I can go away for the weekend to steward.

Failing that I'll have a handful of beers to enter. Some will be single bottle entries as stocks are low. If I miss out on BOS so be it.


----------



## Crofty

I've only got one beer worth entering, but have applied to assist in whatever capacity they need me. Will see if I can get my beer in the comp in time.


----------



## MCHammo

motch02 said:


> Any confirmation on the Kirrawee brew shop accepting entries?


Yes, they are. I'll have to double check on a few things, but they might have to be by the Friday. Likewise, entries can be dropped off at The Brew Shop in Nowra, but they'll have to be in before Thursday.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Can we drop entries off at Potters?


----------



## Weizguy

> Entry form available here now. http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/index.php?/topic/8319-entry-information/


I have been advised that the entry form has been updated/corrected and is posted on the HUB forums - same location as before.

Best of luck to all entrants. May your be beers be bright and impressive and present their best on the day (and not just because I will be judging them. Well, maybe a bit).
Les


----------



## Moad

Les I messaged you on HUB forum, your inbox here is full...


----------



## Weizguy

> Les I messaged you on HUB forum, your inbox here is full...


O dear. I clear.
and will reply soon.


----------



## Topher

Spoke to Kirrawee brew shop and they are a drop off point. 

Hey what are the prizes? I dont enter things for glory.....i want to win shiny shit!


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Ok, this might come across as a silly question, but with the entry forms (online and hard copy) as well as bottle labels, I'm really confused as to what the Entry Number is.

The entry form states 'Entry number on bottles is number as on entry form, both hardcopy and electronic'. Yet, the hardcopy form has only 6 fields, the online 8. I'm entering more than 8, so do I just start from 1-8 then go back to 1? ie. Two bottles will have the number 1? I dunno, totally confused and keep confusing myself worse!


----------



## barls

that is used by the organisers so leave it blank.


----------



## Dan Pratt

are we able to pay on-line for the entry's?


----------



## mckenry

GrantSpatchcock said:


> Ok, this might come across as a silly question, but with the entry forms (online and hard copy) as well as bottle labels, I'm really confused as to what the Entry Number is.
> 
> The entry form states 'Entry number on bottles is number as on entry form, both hardcopy and electronic'. Yet, the hardcopy form has only 6 fields, the online 8. I'm entering more than 8, so do I just start from 1-8 then go back to 1? ie. Two bottles will have the number 1? I dunno, totally confused and keep confusing myself worse!


You print the hardcopy twice.(youll need to print the bottle labels three times as you have 8 entries)
You do put your own entry numbers on it. 1-6 on the first hardcopy, 7 & 8 on the second hardcopy after filling in the top details again.



barls said:


> that is used by the organisers so leave it blank.


For the state comp only the last column is left blank for the organisers.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Cheers mate, was honestly doing my head in, although that may be the ciders I'm trying to figure out how to describe!

And just one final question, the numbers I put on the hardcopy are the same numbers I put on the entry number on the bottle labels, right?

I've entered a few comps, but I'm staring at two milk crates worth of entries and just going a little loopy!




mckenry said:


> You print the hardcopy twice.(youll need to print the bottle labels three times as you have 8 entries)
> You do put your own entry numbers on it. 1-6 on the first hardcopy, 7 & 8 on the second hardcopy after filling in the top details again.


----------



## mckenry

GrantSpatchcock said:


> And just one final question, the numbers I put on the hardcopy are the same numbers I put on the entry number on the bottle labels, right?


Thats it.


I was doing my own head in, with ESB, state and Castle Hill to consider. All with similar labels yes/no numbers etc.
Some want substyle in roman numerals.... Some call the same beer different names.
I decided to hell with it and just drank the stuff


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

mckenry said:


> Thats it.
> 
> 
> I was doing my own head in, with ESB, state and Castle Hill to consider. All with similar labels yes/no numbers etc.
> Some want substyle in roman numerals.... Some call the same beer different names.
> I decided to hell with it and just drank the stuff


Cheers. I've got over 25 entries for this comp, had 12 for ESB and a few dozen for Castle Hill aswell, so I know the pain only all too well!!

One final question, with more than 1 online entry form needed, I'm assuming I number them 1-25, rather than 1-8 then starting back at 1, right!


----------



## barls

mckenry said:


> Thats it.
> 
> 
> I was doing my own head in, with ESB, state and Castle Hill to consider. All with similar labels yes/no numbers etc.
> Some want substyle in roman numerals.... Some call the same beer different names.
> I decided to hell with it and just drank the stuff


if it makes you feel better I'm one of the ones dealing with castle hill


----------



## Weizguy

> Can we drop entries off at Potters?


Dae Tripper, did you ask the secretary at out mailbox. Best bet is to start there.


> Spoke to Kirrawee brew shop and they are a drop off point.
> 
> Hey what are the prizes? I dont enter things for glory.....i want to win shiny shit!


I believe that there are monetary prizes, as that was being negotiated. Still finalising those prizes.
Some prizes are already indicated on the updated entry form.


----------



## mckenry

GrantSpatchcock said:


> Cheers. I've got over 25 entries for this comp, had 12 for ESB and a few dozen for Castle Hill aswell, so I know the pain only all too well!!
> 
> One final question, with more than 1 online entry form needed, I'm assuming I number them 1-25, rather than 1-8 then starting back at 1, right!


If the online allows it to go to 25 that's what I would do. If not the entry number / style in words should be unique anyway.


----------



## jimmy_jangles

GrantSpatchcock said:


> Hah, I just did a count. Given what I've currently got fermenting and already have bottled, assuming two entries per category and meads and ciders are judged, I'd have 32 entries. That's $160 odd in fees assuming $5 an entry. Not to mention I've got to get the bottles to the Hunter, which could be very, very costly.
> 
> Here's hoping single bottle entries are accepted!! But either way, it's the states, its once a year, and I'll get them up there.


if you have trouble getting them to the drop off points, but can get them to newcastle, then i would happily drop them off for you, that might not help you out at all, but just thought i would throw it out there


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

jimmy_jangles said:


> if you have trouble getting them to the drop off points, but can get them to newcastle, then i would happily drop them off for you, that might not help you out at all, but just thought i would throw it out there


Cheers mate, appreciate it. I'm all sorted now that the drop off places have been sorted, but appreciate the help!


----------



## kaiserben

Stupid question time: How do people stick the labels on their bottles when entering comps?


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

kaiserben said:


> Stupid question time: How do people stick the labels on their bottles when entering comps?


I find clear packing tape works a treat and is the easiest


----------



## barls

sticky tape or rubber bands.
the first one is what i use


----------



## Weizguy

kaiserben said:


> Stupid question time: How do people stick the labels on their bottles when entering comps?


Rubber band, or more often - length of clear sticky tape (maybe a few bands around the bottle to secure the label).


----------



## thuperman

kaiserben said:


> Stupid question time: How do people stick the labels on their bottles when entering comps?


Milk 
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/30142-labels-for-your-home-brew/?p=418298


----------



## moodgett

Hey all. Cutting pretty close with my ipa entry. How long after i submit my entry will it remain unrefridgerated?


----------



## moodgett

thuperman said:


> Milk
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/30142-labels-for-your-home-brew/?p=418298


 wouldnt that be be more for personalised labels than comp entries?


----------



## thuperman

moodgett said:


> wouldnt that be be more for personalised labels than comp entries?


Would it be any different?


----------



## moodgett

thuperman said:


> Would it be any different?


sorry moreso I am just a little dodgy on using milk to stick labels to bottles.


----------



## asis

moodgett said:


> Hey all. Cutting pretty close with my ipa entry. How long after i submit my entry will it remain unrefridgerated?


Hi
They will all be sorted and in the coolroom on Wednesday to give them time to settle. 
I assume you are concerned with carb?

Cheers 
Adam


----------



## moodgett

asis said:


> Hi
> They will all be sorted and in the coolroom on Wednesday to give them time to settle.
> I assume you are concerned with carb?
> 
> Cheers
> Adam


Yeah mate. Shiuld be good by then


----------



## kaiserben

If I had an IPA brewed to session strength (it's 1.053 OG, 1.014 FG, at 5.1%ABV) would I lump it into the Specialty IPA category? Or would it be American IPA, but specify it as session strength? 

EDIT: wrong thread. more a question about the BJCP Castle Hill comp. It's a bit confusing all these different category/style specs ...


----------



## barls

id just put it in the ipa category its only just below the minimum spec and should be fine.


----------



## boonchu

It would be a fine thing to be able to tell the abv to within .5%. Doughtfull that 99% of people could.


----------



## motch02

Just called the Brew Shop in Peakhurst and they weren't sure on when the HUB guys would be picking up the entries. I plan on dropping them in on Saturday.

Is anyone aware of when they will be actually picking up entries?

Cheers,


----------



## moodgett

My entries (US IPA and US APA) are getting delivered to country brewer today  good luck to everyone


----------



## asis

motch02 said:


> Just called the Brew Shop in Peakhurst and they weren't sure on when the HUB guys would be picking up the entries. I plan on dropping them in on Saturday.
> 
> Is anyone aware of when they will be actually picking up entries?
> 
> Cheers,


Courier Monday morning


----------



## motch02

asis said:


> Courier Monday morning


Perfect!!


----------



## MCHammo

asis said:


> Courier Monday morning


Could someone from Hunter Brewers actually call me with this information? I'm accepting entries here, but have been given zero information. Barry was under the impression that somebody from Hunter Brewers was going to come and collect the entries (I tried contacting someone to get some information about this, but haven't heard anything yet). If you've arranged a courier, could you let me know the details? Give me a call on the store number some time in the next few hours before we close for the day. (02) 9533 5952.

Andrew.


----------



## Topher

Kirrawee were in the dark about pick up and a bit miffed about the organisation of this thing when I dropped off. 

Hope my entries get through. First comp......I'm excited!


----------



## Josh

I emailed the organisers about the courier from Absolute Homebrew St Marys. Unfortunately it was from work and I haven't been back since. But I did tell them Pat isn't usually open Mondays if that was their plan. Hopefully the courier doesn't turn up to a closed shop on Monday. Given Casey's Beer is up and running, I dare say Pat will be in the brewery on Monday.


----------



## Dan K

Just dropped my'n of at Dave's Home Brew North Sydney. He said he hasn't heard anything about a pick up time. And also said he hopes it's not Monday as he and almost everyone else in Sydney is closed on Mondays.


----------



## Barry

The Brew Shop Campbelltown is also shut Monday. I am about to drive down there and pick up the entry left there and take it to The Brew Shop PEAKHURST. The entries dropped off at Kirrawee have also been brought to PEAKHURST. So the courier needs to go to The Brew Shop PEAKHURST on Monday.
How is the courier going to handle loose bottles, bottles in milk crates, etc.? The people at The Brew Shop will try to pack them as best as possible.


----------



## Barry

I have been to The Brew Shop. It has been confirmed that HUB are having two pick ups, one Monday and one Wednesday. Both by volunteering HUB members. This will cover all drop off points including the ones closed on Monday.
Please understand this is what I have been told. I am not a part of comp organising.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Thanks for looking out for us Barry, knew I dropped off to the right place!


----------



## MCHammo

All entries dropped off to The Brew Shop(s) were picked up this morning. You can all relax now. Good luck to all!


----------



## motch02

Not long now! excited to see how my brews stack up in my first comp


----------



## Weizguy

I'm looking forward to judging some great beer. Standards have been rising over the last 5 years, at least.

There are usually some absolute stand-outs in each class, and usually a larger number of good-very good, and a small few which 'needs work", that we try to provide suggestions re troubleshooting any issues.

Now I'm getting ahead of myself...


----------



## kaiserben

First-time entrant here as well. 

I only decided to enter at the last minute with whatever spare stuff I had laying around. And really only for feedback. 

I entered one that needs a lot of work (hoping feedback will highlight the biggest flaws so I can concentrate on those issues first). 
And a couple that have only minor flaws - an IPA that's lost it's freshness, and beer that was straddling 2 styles that I now wish I'd entered in the other category. 
And 2 entries that I wouldn't change at all (but both are on the edge for their styles, so who knows how they'll be judged). 

Anyway, it's all a learning experience. 

When can we expect to receive results?


----------



## Weizguy

I'd say the results will be available after the judging, but not sure how soon. Depends on several factors, but expect a week or so (Maybe sooner if we're really on the ball).
Also depends if you have provided an email address or only a street address.


----------



## moodgett

Another question, is it ok to come along and say hi. Or is it more of a judges/stewards event?


----------



## Weizguy

Sounds OK to me. You might even feel the need to help out with a round or two of stewarding. Get some practice in.

Generally not open to the public, but I can't see any harm unless you bring all your mates and get disruptive.


----------



## moodgett

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sounds OK to me. You might even feel the need to help out with a round or two of stewarding. Get some practice in.
> 
> Generally not open to the public, but I can't see any harm unless you bring all your mates and get disruptive.


cheers mate, will see if I can make it out there 

Also only just submitted my online form, forgot all about it. is this ok?

Thanks

moodgett


----------



## Dazzbrew

Some judging action from this mornings session


----------



## manticle

Good to know bald spots feature as much in nsw comps as they do in victoria (and mine has certainly featured extensively).


----------



## motch02

is that BJCP recognised plastic?


----------



## asis

AABC approved


----------



## warra48

Man



manticle said:


> Good to know bald spots feature as much in nsw comps as they do in victoria (and mine has certainly featured extensively).


If you look closely, mine is in there too!
Those who know me will find me, and for those who don't, just pretend my name is Wally.


----------



## g-funke

Hey - will the results be posted here later today in pdf form (like all previous years)?


----------



## barls

g-funke said:


> Hey - will the results be posted here later today in pdf form (like all previous years)?


depends on how organised they are.


----------



## warra48

Results unlikely to be posted today, as the judging continues over today as well.
However, we shall collectively do our best to get them published as soon as practicable.


----------



## Moad

Thanks for the hard work guys, hopefully there are a few spares for you to enjoy after the judging wraps up.

I won't make it out there today unfortunately but look forward to getting some feedback through on my two entries!


----------



## Weizguy

Finished up yesterday afternoon, with judging the BOS round. In general, the standard has improved.
I tasted no badly 'off' beers over both days, just some oxidised, perhaps aged beers and mostly minor flaws and yeast health issues.
Anyway, I feel it's appropriate to post a photo of one of the winners, the legend himself - B.Cranston.


----------



## moodgett

Les the Weizguy said:


> Finished up yesterday afternoon, with judging the BOS round. In general, the standard has improved.
> I tasted no badly 'off' beers over both days, just some oxidised, perhaps aged beers and mostly minor flaws and yeast health issues.
> Anyway, I feel it's appropriate to post a photo of one of the winners, the legend himself - B.Cranston.


 congrats to Barry  can't wait to see the results


----------



## motch02

Well done fellas!!, excited for the results


----------



## ricardo

Just realised that I totally forgot to do the electronic form  what are the consequences?


----------



## Weizguy

ricardo said:


> Just realised that I totally forgot to do the electronic form  what are the consequences?


likely you can complete the form now, for quicker notification time.

As long as we have an address/contact phone, the results will come.


----------



## Topher

So....to clarify. Will there be a posting of winning results here or any at other online location? 

Are the scoresheets and feedback sent snailmail or email? 

I cannot find any reference to this.


----------



## motch02

I've been checking this thread constantly in hopes of seeing the score sheet

Maybe I'm a bit over excited


----------



## ricardo

Les the Weizguy said:


> likely you can complete the form now, for quicker notification time.
> 
> As long as we have an address/contact phone, the results will come.


all done many thanks


----------



## Dazzbrew

Congrats Barry.


----------



## boonchu

Topher said:


> So....to clarify. Will there be a posting of winning results here or any at other online location?
> 
> Are the scoresheets and feedback sent snailmail or email?
> 
> I cannot find any reference to this.


You should get the judges sheets by mail.
The results should be posted online at aabc.org.au and wherever else HUB decide


----------



## black_labb

Did anyone get a suggestion as to when the standings will be made available?


----------



## g-funke

I wouldn't expect the results for a week or so (if the organising of the event was anything to go by)

The previous years NSW comp organisers posted the results on the Sunday night....


----------



## Dan Pratt

A compiled PDF of the scores and placements by cob today would be reasonable, castle hill had it released within 24hrs. 

The actual scoresheets and feedback may be up to 2 weeks or more. 

Everyone is waiting......


----------



## Mikedub

Grasshopper, Surely brewing has taught one the art of patience.


----------



## motch02

I've been giddy since Sunday night, I'm checking this thread every half hour in hope


----------



## mosto

motch02 said:


> I've been giddy since Sunday night, I'm checking this thread every half hour in hope


You could always subscribe to the thread and get email every time there's a new reply. Be warned however, lately it's just been people asking if anyone heard anything


----------



## Weizguy

Pratty1 said:


> A compiled PDF of the scores and placements by cob today would be reasonable, castle hill had it released within 24hrs.
> 
> The actual scoresheets and feedback may be up to 2 weeks or more.
> 
> Everyone is waiting......


To paraphrase Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz: Toto we're no longer in Castle Hill.

Results just out here http://www.hunterbrewers.com/forum/index.php?/topic/8322-results/

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy

What? No thanks yet?

Quick to complain, but not so with positives?


----------



## motch02

Hahha many thanks!


----------



## mosto

Thanks to all involved in running the comp this year and congrats to all the winners.

Now to wait for the score sheets to see if my Cal Common was the one that scored 62 or 42 h34r:


----------



## m_peve

Thanks Les


----------



## Weizguy

There may be some anomalies with scores and places in the results.

This is due to a flight being split across two lots of judges and the best beers from each split being judged against each other in a taste-off for ultimate position.
This is not an error, it's an administrative decision, and the best beers are awarded the places, including HC - Highly Commended (at judges discretion).

Let the debate and congratulation among competitors begin.


----------



## void

Thanks Les! Will there be a version of the results with names next to all entries?


----------



## Dan Pratt

good stuff Les, Ive been on edge and can now relax and start brewing for Nationals!


----------



## kaiserben

Woah. I did way better than I expected ...


----------



## Weizguy

void said:


> Thanks Les! Will there be a version of the results with names next to all entries?


I'll ask, but I it will need to be a bit later today before I reply here.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Thanks Les! And all involved. Ive seen just how big an effort these things take, its no small task, so thanks to all!

Couldn't be happier, finally cracked a first, not once, but twice! And five entries heading off to the nationals. Knew it was a good idea putting ciders in!! 

Cheers all!


----------



## yum beer

Great work Les,
a 2nd and a H/C, stoked.
Nationals here I come.


----------



## kaiserben

A 1st and a HC here. 

First time entering a comp. I entered another 3 beers (one of which I was proud of, the other 2 were duds that I wanted feedback for). So I really couldn't have expected better.


----------



## NeilArge

Yes, as others have said, a big thankyou to Les and the entire HUB team for co-ordinating this. It was my first proper competition, and it was all just a little bit exciting... I'd like to get a bit more involved to help out if I can with other comps.
Better go see if I've still got a bottle or two left of the saison for the nationals....


----------



## B Metcalfe

Cheers Les and to all the other Guys putting in the effort to organize, run and Judge.
Stoked to get a HC in American IPA.. to be honest I nearly put it in the American Pale category as I didn't think
it had the hop profile to score in AIPA.
Anyway glad for the feed back overall and satisfactory result at this level.
Congrats to all the winners :super: :super:


----------



## Topher

Thanks to all involved.

First comp for me and I got a 2nd! Stoked!


----------



## timmyf

Thanks to everyone involved. Eagerly awaiting the scoresheets :beer:


----------



## donald_trub

Happy with a 1st... time to start brewing again!


----------



## Dazzbrew

Woo hoo! another win for Dazz's Dark! congrats to all the place getters. And thanks to all of the judges and fellow HUB members.


----------



## Dazzbrew

Oh and Hunter Beer co for hosting also offcourse and the sponsors.


----------



## brewn00b

Absolutely stoked. Thanks to the HUB guys, 2 days after a comp for results is a good effort. Will have to get cracking for October


----------



## Moad

Congrats everyone, first comp with a 3rd place I'm stoked!


----------



## Dazzbrew

So you should be Nick, good job mate


----------



## MCHammo

I only entered two beers this year, and picked up a first and a second. Can't really ask for much more than that! First time off to the nationals. Good luck to all!


----------



## Harry Volting

Thanks HUBbers. Props to you Mr Wever.
See you at the Nationals.
Harry.


----------



## donald_trub

Is there any way to tell what number entries you are, besides waiting for the scoresheets to arrive? I figured they might be sequential but it doesn't seem to work out quite that way.


----------



## Dan Pratt

donald_trub said:


> Is there any way to tell what number entries you are, besides waiting for the scoresheets to arrive? I figured they might be sequential but it doesn't seem to work out quite that way.


if you placed or got a HC then you can use the left column number and the other entrys you had will be in sequence to that number.


----------



## donald_trub

I tried that but it's not quite working out sequentially.


----------



## Weizguy

Harry Volting said:


> Thanks HUBbers. Props to you Mr Wever.
> See you at the Nationals.
> Harry.


Usual swill entered, M'sieu Volting?


----------



## Weizguy

void said:


> Thanks Les! Will there be a version of the results with names next to all entries?


[SIZE=medium]Just checked.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]As per our previous comps there is little perceived benefit in publishing the names of all entrants.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Once full score sheets get mailed out then people can put their hand up to claim their position in the flight.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]On that front, the club (read that as Events Officer, iirc) has done all the sorting - and expects to mail the score sheets and ribbons out either later this week or early next week.[/SIZE]


----------



## kaiserben

Les the Weizguy said:


> [SIZE=medium]Just checked.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=medium]As per our previous comps there is little perceived benefit in publishing the names of all entrants.[/SIZE]


I agree with that.

But FYI on the AABC website it has links to previous State Comps and it lists all entrants (well for both NSW 2013 and 2014 it does, I didn't look at any others). 

http://www.aabc.org.au/ and scroll down to "results archive"


----------



## warra48

Does anyone really want their name published for all to see they brewed the worst beer in the comp?
Just thinking aloud.


----------



## Codehopper

What begs the question is why, oh, why this community still hasn't adopted some competition management software, e.g. using BJCP for starters (http://www.bjcp.org/compcenter.php -- scroll to the "competition software" section at the bottom of that page). 

Seriously, with almost everyone carrying smartphones with, mind you, cameras more powerful than my $600 Canon I bought back in 2003, why do we still have to send anything by post?

The ideal scenario, as I see it, would be:
1. A judge tests a beer, makes all scribbling they want on a feedback sheet and produces some mark.
2. A judge posts this mark and the image of the feedback sheet to the competition software right from their smartphone.
3. As the competition is deemed closed, three things happen: a) winners are announced, b) ranked list of entries (like the one we see for this comp) is produced, c) scanned feedback forms are sent to the entrants by email.

The number 3 is thought to happen almost instantly.

I'm not sure how the freely available (from the link above) software can satisfy the ideal scenario, but would guess this community may have some IT-savvy people.


----------



## boonchu

Codehopper only drama with that is if there is multiply flights and mini best of shows.


----------



## thefrothologist

VicBrew use compmaster which is great for keeping a record of all your entries as well as future comps coming up, means you can always log in and view score sheets from previous beers, having just moved back to NSW it feels like things are a bit behind here, not that there's anything wrong with that but means things could be more streamlined...


----------



## Stuster

Congratulations on getting the comp across the line Les and HUB guys. I'm sure you've all put in a heap of work.

And once again it's congratulations to Barry for another stellar showing. And well done to Brett McKenna and Lee Wilton for keeping him honest.


----------



## leeboy

Thanks to all involved in a well ran comp. as this thread had shown it must be a thankless task with so many wanting to throw their 2c in.


----------



## moodgett

Cheers all for running, judging and sponsoring, thanks to Les for positively taking on board the organising


----------



## Brewman_

Congrats to the winners, and placegetters, and good luck at the Nats! Go NSW!

HUB well done. The weekend was a very well organised comp. Facilities were great, thanks Hunter beer Co. (Potters), Stewards well organised and a good number of excellent Judges slogging through a large number of entries. Was a pleasure to be a part of the judging and also to sponsor.

For the winners in the categories Brewman sponsored, not sure where you are located, but we would like to offer free postage if you place your order through BrewBuilder, pick a recipe from the list, or design your own.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Josh

Thanks HUB for organising. I might take up mead making full time. Is that easy flow hive still available on kickstarter?

Having a look through the scores I'm tipping some of my beers were in the lowest scores category.

Well done Barry and the other prize winners. We'll be speaking to Barry on Inebriation Nation this Monday night.


----------



## christopher.whitten

Love the fact two ESB boys fighting for the top gong! Well done Brettles and Baz, awesome brewers.

Thanks to the organising committee, judges, stewards and sponsors. Well done to all the category winners - judging by all the virgins gathering places, the quality across the board must be getting better and better. Hope to see good results from NSW brewers at Nationals. Time to stick it to those other states and Canberra Brewers!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi, thanks again to all involved, hopefully we can pull some medals at the Nats. 

I placed 3rd in the American pale ale category with a 60, pretty low scoring beer, still the entire section was less than 65 for 1st.

It was the lowest scoring category, not sure why everyone including me had such low judged beers, any ideas?


----------



## MCHammo

If the ESB comp is anything to go by, popularity doesn't equate to quality. It's a popular style, so lots of people brew it. It doesn't mean they are all true to style. I thought the same as you going in, that there would be a lot of well made beers in there, but appears not to bee the case.

That said, maybe these judges were a little more critical. Another set of judges might have scored 5 points higher. Doesn't matter too much, as long as they're consistent. We'll see when the judging sheets come back. I wish now that I'd put in my 5 month old APA, just to see how it went.


----------



## labrooy

Pratty, when you receive the scoresheets, check out the lower left section which shows a scoring guide. A beer in the 20-29 range is deemed good and a beer in the 30-37 range is deemed very good. The range of scores given in the category depends on how true judges are to these guides. Scores in the 20s should have good feedback on how to improve the beer.


----------



## Weizguy

Pratty1 said:


> Hi, thanks again to all involved, hopefully we can pull some medals at the Nats.
> 
> I placed 3rd in the American pale ale category with a 60, pretty low scoring beer, still the entire section was less than 65 for 1st.
> 
> It was the lowest scoring category, not sure why everyone including me had such low judged beers, any ideas?


Not sure about that, as it's not a category I judged.

I didn't score any beer over 40, as there were no extraordinary beers presented to me, although a few very good beers crossed my palate.

Maybe people are saving their best for Castle Hill?


----------



## mckenry

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not sure about that, as it's not a category I judged.
> 
> I didn't score any beer over 40, as there were no extraordinary beers presented to me, although a few very good beers crossed my palate.
> 
> Maybe people are saving their best for Castle Hill?


Is it out of 100 ?


----------



## mosto

mckenry said:


> Is it out of 100 ?


I've never judged, or even attended a comp, but I believe it works as follows

Each judge gives a score out of 50, broken up as per below:
Aroma - 12
Appearance - 3
Flavour - 20
Mouthfeel - 5
Overall Impression - 10

There's usually two judges per category, so their combined scores will give a score out of 100.

Stand to be corrected on this though.


----------



## brewn00b

How do people go about posting beer entries for comps? Is Australia post fine with beer bottles or do people use couriers? Don't really want to road trip to Brisbane to drop off one long neck


----------



## B Metcalfe

Used APost for Grafton. Wrap em properly and no dramas at all. Bubble wrap each, in a box and taped well. Don't forget the Glass labels if you can get em.


----------



## thefrothologist

You can buy the wine bottle boxes from AusPost which are perfect for a long neck or 2 330ml bottles...


----------



## asis

Hi All
Just letting you know your score sheets went in the mail this morning. 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi,

I read on teh other state comp threads that a few states are providing shipping for the place getters in order to get the bulk deliver of the entrys to QLD.

Have you guys considered this?

If not, can you please advise the details of location to deliver them and the due date's?

Dan


----------



## brewn00b

Got my feedback in the mail today. Thanks!


----------



## drmush

Yes...I received my feedback in the mail this morning and I must say that,without exception, it has been comprehensive and inciteful. I even received two critiques from Barry Cranston, one for my American IPA and one for my Wheat Beer! I was really pleased to receive my blue rosette for first place for the Wheat & Rye Beer Class, a change from the usual certificate I guess...although my better half did comment, "I thought you had entered a beer competition not a horse show"! Maybe I'll have to wear it in my ear when I next call in on 'Ned' at BrewArt!  Organisers and Judges thanks for a great comp. In a couple of weeks time will have to brew another batch of Wheat for the Nationals...be great to take that one out...here's hoping.

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## kaiserben

Did HUB keep copies of feedback at all? Any chance of having it emailed? 

(I ask only because I have an ongoing mail theft problem in my neighbourhood. It hasn't arrived yet and if it's not there when I get home from work this evening I reckon it's been knicked).


----------



## Barry

Just received my scoresheets etc.. Lots of good critical evaluation. I had a great time judging and meeting up with old and new friends.
So a big thank you to HUB, organisers, sponsors and everybody else involved in the comp. A special thanks to Keith Grice for his warm hospitality. Also a thanks to Les for the laughs.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Got my feedback and very shiny awards today, cheers to all involved, gotta say the rosettes look great!

Been reading through the feedback and it's brilliant, big thanks to all the judges (and stewards) involved. Gotta say, I've entered a few comps now, and the feedback from this is by far the most comprehensive and helpful I've ever received, one enterprising judge even wrote all the way over the back of the score-sheet to offer tips on some of my lesser beers.


----------



## moodgett

Cheers and congrats to everyone  interesting the feedback on my apa which got a 36 and 32 at ESB comp got a 20 and 24 at this show with notes on having phenols, astringency, band aid, medicinal qualities and hot alcohol. Is there anyway these would have been hidden till now? Ill have to go home and try one. On the other hand im happy to grab a 1st in IPA 2nd year in a row


----------



## christopher.whitten

We got 2nd in ESB comp for both IPA and ESB but got rubbished in this comp - swings and roundabouts. It's just the nature of the beast!


----------



## moodgett

Sorry i didn't mean to sound like I'm whingeing, just the off flavours were not even brought up in esb notes. Just wondering if it would be something that takes time to show up?


----------



## asis

kaiserben said:


> Did HUB keep copies of feedback at all? Any chance of having it emailed?
> 
> (I ask only because I have an ongoing mail theft problem in my neighbourhood. It hasn't arrived yet and if it's not there when I get home from work this evening I reckon it's been knicked).


Sorry mate you guys got the original and only copies.


----------



## MCHammo

moodgett said:


> Sorry i didn't mean to sound like I'm whingeing, just the off flavours were not even brought up in esb notes. Just wondering if it would be something that takes time to show up?


Could have been an infection in that bottle? I've had that happen before. State comp last year, in fact.


----------



## Parks

moodgett said:


> Cheers and congrats to everyone  interesting the feedback on my apa which got a 36 and 32 at ESB comp got a 20 and 24 at this show with notes on having phenols, astringency, band aid, medicinal qualities and hot alcohol. Is there anyway these would have been hidden till now? Ill have to go home and try one. On the other hand im happy to grab a 1st in IPA 2nd year in a row


2 main thoughts on this.

1. The judges who were harsh had better experience/ability/perception thresholds for those flavours
2. The nice fresh hop character was hiding these off flavours but the extra age meant the hop character dulled and the off flavours came through.


----------



## mckenry

brewn00b said:


> Got my feedback in the mail today. Thanks!


Me too. I can read about half of it.... At least the scores are readable.

I went ok and got close to what I expected for most beers. An interesting side note. My APA got judged under hopped at ESB, so I put my AIPA into the states as an APA and guess what? "more hop character needed" - Has the world gone hop forward mad???

Here's a funny example of how I read some of the comments. Please laugh along, I'm not disrespecting anyone who gives their time to judge. Just I cant read the writing very well.

"Seems well made, howdy is on old ample sluty oxidised. Needs to crimp and breathe. Colour is on the dosh side for style. Needs more colourbond."

Its just a laugh. Thanks for organising and congratulations to all the winners and good luck going Aus wide!


----------



## donald_trub

Still haven't received my results in the mail... I got a 1st in the stout category, of which I entered 2 stouts. So I don't actually know which stout I won with. If the results don't come by the end of the week perhaps the HUB guys can fill me in? Not knowing which stout I won with will be a problem for the nationals.


----------



## kaiserben

donald_trub said:


> Still haven't received my results in the mail...


That makes me a little less worried my mail has been stolen. I'll give it another day before I start hunting the local scumbags for sport.


----------



## asis

Where are you guys at? 
All went from Toronto on Monday arvo, I'd assume Sydney yesterday and today other areas today or tomorrow.


----------



## kaiserben

I'm in Sydney (Eastlakes). 

Any chance you guys can tell me which entry numbers are mine? (obviously I know 2 of them - a 1st and a HC - but the other 3 I can't tell because entry numbers aren't necessarily sequential).


----------



## donald_trub

I'm in Sydney inner west. I'll give it until the end of the week before pestering more, but I also don't know my entry numbers as mine aren't sequential either.

Perhaps for future competitions it'd be great if the entries got scanned or photocopied. Would be good to know there's a backup copy out there somewhere, even if they just get thrown away a month later.


----------



## drmush

I live in the Hunter Valley and my results were in the postbox on Tuesday morning. However I have received letters from the UK faster than ones posted in Western Sydney! So hang in there guys...I'm sure you'll get your results tomorrow.

Cheers
Geoff :unsure:


----------



## Brewman_

I'm pretty excited to see quite a few Brewman customers winning and placing in this years comp.

Look over the feedback, reflect on it, and then it's time for the Nationals. Plenty of time to make a few adjustments.. Or just go for broke with what you have!! 

If it helps, I am happy to be a drop off point for National entries. I can then pack them and send them to Brisbane at no cost. You will just need to arrange to drop them off here at Brewman.

I will advise dates etc. later, but let me know if you are interested.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Moad

That's a very generous offer Steve. Unfortunately in the strong stout category I think I'm stuck with the same entry as it has already aged a year. 

I was impressed that the judges picked up on a few of the features I was going for. Vanilla from some french oak, aged etc. The only negative was overcarbed which is a real shame, something easy to fix though.

I may take you up on that offer and drop in to have a look at the setup.


----------



## warra48

donald_trub said:


> Perhaps for future competitions it'd be great if the entries got scanned or photocopied. Would be good to know there's a backup copy out there somewhere, even if they just get thrown away a month later.


Would be nice, so we hope you volunteer to do this in future?
With over 300 entries, and 2 judging sheets for each, it will mean scanning or photocopying over 600 pages.
Quite a logistical exercise and not one for the faint of heart.


----------



## Weizguy

mckenry said:


> Me too. I can read about half of it.... At least the scores are readable.
> 
> I went ok and got close to what I expected for most beers. An interesting side note. My APA got judged under hopped at ESB, so I put my AIPA into the states as an APA and guess what? "more hop character needed" - Has the world gone hop forward mad???
> 
> Here's a funny example of how I read some of the comments. Please laugh along, I'm not disrespecting anyone who gives their time to judge. Just I cant read the writing very well.
> 
> "Seems well made, howdy is on old ample sluty oxidised. Needs to crimp and breathe. Colour is on the dosh side for style. Needs more colourbond."
> 
> Its just a laugh. Thanks for organising and congratulations to all the winners and good luck going Aus wide!


If the unreadable comments are from me, if you email me a copy/photo/scan of the sheets, I'll willingly interpret and advise what I was saying.
My email address is on the entry form, or pm me.
I may even remember the beer.
Maybe it was on the Saturday when I left my reading specs at home.


----------



## Weizguy

warra48 said:


> Would be nice, so we hope you volunteer to do this in future?
> With over 300 entries, and 2 judging sheets for each, it will mean scanning or photocopying over 600 pages.
> Quite a logistical exercise and not one for the faint of heart.


If I knew this would be required, I could have taken the entries to work and scanned them through my printer/copier/scanner there, and saved as a number of pdf files.
Auto feed them through. May depend on the size of the saved files though. Could be a hefty exercise to save to a drive, if that's allowed here.

Please keep this in mind for future HUB judgings...


----------



## mosto

Got my sheets yesterday. Scored a 62 for a style I've never brewed before (Cal Common) so happy with that. Main issue was over carbed, but used carb drops instead of exact measure so very happy.

I don't brew specifically for comps and only bottle if I end up with more than what I can fit in a keg, so if a batch I happen to have bottled meets a certain style to my palate, I'll enter it in a comp.

Now I'm a bit more confident in my brewing ability, I might start to target comps with specific beers.

With a heavily pregnant wife, I couldn't justify the trip up to the Hunter this year, but I'm keen to observe and help out with the whole process, so next year I might see if I can get away for the weekend.


----------



## kaiserben

donald_trub said:


> Perhaps for future competitions it'd be great if the entries got scanned or photocopied. Would be good to know there's a backup copy out there somewhere, even if they just get thrown away a month later.





warra48 said:


> Would be nice, so we hope you volunteer to do this in future?


A good idea is a good idea. I know it's a year away, but I might offer up my services next time. My German lineage means I'm a bit OCD when it comes to recording info and maintaining databases. (It's also partly what I do at work). 

In fact I'd happily set up a system right now to have it ready for next year. It'll make your lives easier and be a great thing for everyone who enters the comp. 

You/I/we/someone should be able to set it up so the required online entry form automatically fills a spreadsheet. Then you'd simply add corresponding Comp entry # alongside each entry. Then the only difficulty is how you add the comments to each entry (maybe simply take a photo of each score sheet with smart phone, save each as a google doc and call it it's Comp entry #, then email a link to each file to the matching individual entrants).


----------



## kaiserben

kaiserben said:


> Then the only difficulty is how you add the comments to each entry (maybe simply take a photo of each score sheet with smart phone, save each as a google doc and call it it's Comp entry #, then email a link to each file to the matching individual entrants).


I just tested this part of it and it was very easy. 

I went into the Google Drive app on my phone. Navigated to a folder I wanted to save a photo in. Clicked to "Use Camera" (from within the Google Drive app). Took a photo (which you can then choose to either use or re-take). I then changed the photo's file name to a dummy entry #. The rest can be done on PC/Laptop (which I find it easier) or even still on the phone if preferred. So then I opened sharing settings (made sure it allows anyone with the link to view it) and copied that link and pasted it in the database next to a dummy entry #. From there you can copy & paste the entrant's email address and link/s to the corresponding photos of their entries and email it out. 

It possibly seems difficult when written out as instructions like above, but actually doing it is so easy (I'm happy to demonstrate or walk someone through it all).


----------



## mckenry

Les the Weizguy said:


> If the unreadable comments are from me, if you email me a copy/photo/scan of the sheets, I'll willingly interpret and advise what I was saying.
> My email address is on the entry form, or pm me.
> I may even remember the beer.
> Maybe it was on the Saturday when I left my reading specs at home.


No, not you Les. Your hand writing is fine. I wont dob anyone in publicly. I got a 70 for this beer, so happy with that, just dont know wtf one of the judges wrote about it.


----------



## Weizguy

mckenry said:


> No, not you Les. Your hand writing is fine. I wont dob anyone in publicly. I got a 70 for this beer, so happy with that, just dont know wtf one of the judges wrote about it.


If they have an email address on the form, please use it to contact. That's why I provide mine... to help out (where memory serves).


----------



## kaiserben

Found my mail tonight. It had been stolen, ripped open and dumped. But it still had the score sheets and that's what I was mostly after.


----------



## kaiserben

Oh - and really happy with the results and feedback. Even the rubbish beer I entered purely for feedback came back with comments that confirmed for me where the problem was.


----------



## Dazzbrew

Brewman_ said:


> I'm pretty excited to see quite a few Brewman customers winning and placing in this years comp.
> 
> Look over the feedback, reflect on it, and then it's time for the Nationals. Plenty of time to make a few adjustments.. Or just go for broke with what you have!!
> 
> If it helps, I am happy to be a drop off point for National entries. I can then pack them and send them to Brisbane at no cost. You will just need to arrange to drop them off here at Brewman.
> 
> I will advise dates etc. later, but let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Cheers Steve


fudge yeah!! Steve thanks mate.
ill be placing an order this week for my Nationals entry too.


----------



## leeboy

am filling out the AABC forms for the beers I'm entering in the nationals, There is a section called Bottle Cap ID. Any ideas what I'm to put in here? After that I'm suprised they want Yeast used, original gravity and final gravity.


----------



## barls

Leave it blank that's for the person sorting


----------



## Weizguy

leeboy said:


> am filling out the AABC forms for the beers I'm entering in the nationals, There is a section called Bottle Cap ID. Any ideas what I'm to put in here? After that I'm suprised they want Yeast used, original gravity and final gravity.


Perhaps it's for club records, or perhaps they'd like to include it in a book of winning recipes. As for Cap ID, that's latin for don't touch it.


----------



## Brewman_

[SIZE=10.5pt]The Nationals are just about here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]As I mentioned before I can send the entries to Brisbane. providing you can get the bottles and all labelled with the entry forms and entry fees. I will package the entries in a suitable way to protect the precious cargo.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The entries close Friday 2 October 2015, that is not deliverred to Brewman but delivered to Brisbane. Yes it is quite early considering the comp is held on the 17th and 18th October.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Delivery will take 2 days with the courier and I will need a couple of days to organise and package. So I will need the entries dropped off at Brewman by the 28th of September for all of that to happen.[/SIZE]

Cheers Steve


----------



## Moad

Hey Steve will you be at HUB tomorrow?


----------



## Brewman_

Hi Moad,
Yes I will be there tomorrow.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Moad

Excellent, I'll bring my nat entry along!


----------



## Parks

Brewman_ said:


> The entries close Friday 2 October 2015, that is not deliverred to Brewman but delivered to Brisbane. Yes it is quite early considering the comp is held on the 17th and 18th October.


I'm not sure the actual reason but it's nice to think the beers will get a chance to settle refrigerated in the bottle after transport.


----------



## Barry

Good Day Sydney Brewers
If you have entries to the nationals in Brisbane they can be dropped off at The Brew Shops and will be packaged on a mini skip and sent up.
The entries must be dropped off on or before the following dates
The Brew Shop Campbelltown Thursday 24th September (next Thursday)
The Brew Shop Nowra Thursday 24th September (next Thursday)
The Brew Shop Peakhurst Saturday 26th September (next Saturday)
The Brew Shop Kirrawee Saturday 26th September (next Saturday)
Entry forms etc. can be found at www.aabc.org.au
Hope this helps.


----------



## stevemc32

Excellent news, thanks Barry.


----------



## brewn00b

Brewman_ said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]The Nationals are just about here[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]As I mentioned before I can send the entries to Brisbane. providing you can get the bottles and all labelled with the entry forms and entry fees. I will package the entries in a suitable way to protect the precious cargo.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]The entries close Friday 2 October 2015, that is not deliverred to Brewman but delivered to Brisbane. Yes it is quite early considering the comp is held on the 17th and 18th October.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Delivery will take 2 days with the courier and I will need a couple of days to organise and package. So I will need the entries dropped off at Brewman by the 28th of September for all of that to happen.[/SIZE]
> 
> Cheers Steve


Steve, can I drop my entry around sometime on the Weekend?
Cheers.


----------



## Brewman_

For the NSW State comp winners and placegetters that droppoed their entries to me over the last week for shipping to the QLD entry loaction.

Parcel tracking tells me they arrived this afternoon.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Moad

Thanks for that Steve, bloody legend!


----------



## m_peve

Thanks heaps Steve


----------



## Topher

Got mine in an express post bag today! 

Fingers are crossed the good people at Australia Post do their thing.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Topher said:


> Got mine in an express post bag today!
> Fingers are crossed the good people at Australia Post do their thing.


Jesus that is cutting it a bit fine Toph. Which beers did you send?


----------



## Dazzbrew

Thanks again Steve, very nice of you.


----------



## Bribie G

Any dates or details about the 2016 Championships as yet?

Also any Castle Hill details - I assume it's going to be a separated competition as per normal?

The Currawongs are moving down from the hills so that's a sign that the brewing season is commencing. :super:


----------



## barls

details are coming.
it will be the castle hill on the 20 & 21st of august.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks Barls, sharpening up my urn as we speak


----------

